
The Last Line Effect - baoyu
https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0260/
======
AndreyKarpov
Continue

The Evil within the Comparison Functions -
[https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0509/](https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0509/)

Annotation. Perhaps, readers remember my article titled "Last line effect". It
describes a pattern I've once noticed: in most cases programmers make an error
in the last line of similar text blocks. Now I want to tell you about a new
interesting observation. It turns out that programmers tend to make mistakes
in functions comparing two objects. This statement looks implausible; however,
I'll show you a great number of examples of errors that may be shocking to a
reader. So, here is a new research, it will be quite amusing and scary.

------
ThePadawan
Note: [2014]

~~~
ci5er
Is the point of this comment that the point being made by the article is no
longer relevant (i.e. 'obsoleted by the march of technical progress')? Or that
you might waste a click on an article that you have read it before? Or ... ???

~~~
jtruk
It's just how Hacker News works - people like older articles to be tagged by
year. It's to make it easier to spot things that they may have already read,
or that may be interesting but not as current.

~~~
ci5er
Fair enough. And especially with re-titling.

I guess I am getting old and crotchety, so if somebody posts an article about
aliasing artifacts using vector EE equipment to play galaxy wars, the quote
"[1968]" doesn't seem necessary. It's relevant or not and while time makes all
things irrelevant -- it wouldn't be on HN if it wasn't relevant to someone
now.

Hmm. I need to rethink my think about that one.

[I am still personally triggered by the people who really really didn't get
and yet dog-piled on the Alvy-Smith Rasterization post which remained true -
but no one got it. Again ... I need to rethink my think.

Thank you]

